# Let the Gude times roll!



## knyfeknerd (Jul 8, 2015)

A few weeks ago DaveB tipped us off to an excellent sale on the Gude serrated/bread knife. What a steal!!!! $50!!!
So excited, I've always wanted one of these. It's nowhere near as awesome as their mack-daddy damascus(around $1.5k) version, but this is as good as it will ever be for me.
Krusty loaves beware!
I rehandled this one in some Box Elder burl. I had a large piece of this that I used to do a vintage Henckel for Son. This is my favorite piece of wood I've ever had. I was lucky that the piece was large enough and that my bandsaw behaved while cutting it into scales.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Okay, this is the last one I'll be doing for personal use for a while. Time for some PIF stuff. You will definitely be seeing a different handle on the ole Tojiro bread knife for a giveaway!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 8, 2015)

That looks pretty pimp Chris.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jul 8, 2015)

Fan Dam TASTIC!


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 8, 2015)

If you told me that was a $500 knife id believe you. absoulutley amazing. Like jaw droping


----------



## chinacats (Jul 8, 2015)

Box elder is one of my favorite woods...looks great Chris!


----------



## brianh (Jul 8, 2015)

Really nice.


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 8, 2015)

That handle turn it into a 1.5k looking knife, well almost:biggrin:


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 8, 2015)

:goodpost:lus1::ubersexy::bliss:


----------



## pleue (Jul 8, 2015)

nice to see you doing something for yourself


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 8, 2015)

Awesome job Chris. One of a kind.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice wood, man. Real nice.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2015)

Excellent! Looks perfect.

Stefan


----------



## daveb (Jul 8, 2015)

That Does Not Suck. 

Looks great Chris.


----------



## apathetic (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks very good!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice job Chris. How bad did it suck though? They look....complicated to rehandle.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 9, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Nice job Chris. How bad did it suck though? They look....complicated to rehandle.



Not too bad Dave. There's definitely some boo-boos and a few scuffs on the metal here and there, but it coulda been a lot worse! Being able to get the stock scales off and use them as a template was key. There are some weird angles here and there as well, but nothing a little(lot) of epoxy mixed with sawdust won't fix.

Oh and thanks to everyone for the compliments!


----------



## RobinW (Jul 13, 2015)

Short question, this knife is only 210mm on the edge. Is that sufficiently long? My Tojiro is 270...

Killer handle by then way....

Thanks


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 13, 2015)

That's one beaut of a handle Chris. I love the thread title too. Very "cleaver".


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 15, 2015)

The stock handle always was a deal-breaker for me... This handle pretty cool, congrats!!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice job Chris


----------



## mark76 (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, that's beautiful! You did a great rehandle job! I love the wood...


----------

